# The GC 2010 Economy Poll



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

We are all feeling the pinch of this recession one way or the other. Lets poll our members and get a look at where things are in the job markets.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I had to put Currently looking for work. I messed myself up at work and could no longer do the job and got let go. Unfortunatley, it is hard to find anything that fits my restrictions. I am looking for a job as I am bored out of my tree. Know anyone that wants a highly skilled/educated worker at part time hours for min. wage? I am willing to try just about anything.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

No place for me in the poll since I have my own business, but it is slow as hell. I expected things to get better come end of March, but nothing has happened yet. My sales are on par with 2009 which was a horrible year, but I survived and I'll be ok if 2010 sucks too.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Just an observation but it seems to me that there has been a substantial increase this year in your door to door driveway patchers, concrete workers, grass cutters etc. Just an observation


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm with the feds, in a position where knowledge is power (i.e., it would take them several years to get back up to speed if I left or was cut). I'm solid.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Solid, self-employed, as long as folks want to play guitar, bass, mandolin, banjo, I'll be okay. I figure if I can squeeze in another ten years or so full time, then I'll start slowly cutting back to part-time by taking fewer students, working fewer hours per day and/or fewer days of the week. I like to think I'll never fully retire, but someday I might.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

I feel secure in my job, as I'm in the retail transportation business for a large Canadian Company, BUT I think alot of companies, even those doing quite well are using the "economic downturn" as an excuse to hold back wage increases and cut back on benefits. I see it all over the place. Meanwhile they're still making millions. Haven't seen a COLA in a long time, meanwhile it's not getting cheaper to eat is it?


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm in the hi-tech industry (still associated with the former Nort*l). So, unfortunately for me, I've been in the "I am in fear of a layoff or termination" mode for the last 10 years or so. It has become the norm in this industry.


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

I feel very secure with my job too. I've been very lucky during this economic downturn. It has no effect on me personally, last year I got married, bought a new truck and next Friday I get the keys to my first house. At work we have been slower than normal but we have made changes in the way things are done and we are making more money than before. So it's all good for me, but I do know a lot of people that can't say the same thing.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

bagpipe said:


> I'm in the hi-tech industry (still associated with the former Nort*l). So, unfortunately for me, I've been in the "I am in fear of a layoff or termination" mode for the last 10 years or so. It has become the norm in this industry.


That's precisely why I have kept saying to our folks in staffing/HR that our recruitment slogan should be "We're the government. We're not leaving town."

I guess it is important to recognize that an "economic downturn" is a phrase used to describe an aggregate event - aggregated across regions, sectors, and time. Some regions and sectors will be more affected than others. It's not unlike the rising loonie or the NAFTA. Some folks benefit, some don't notice, and others get ploughed under.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

My job is as stable as ever, I'm lucky enough to work at a telecom with a unionized workforce.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

So far I'm good. I work in the auto industry so nothing is iron clad, but we're on the upturn now and I managed to move up during the recession so I'm in a good spot to take advantage of the recovery.

I'm lucky enough to *not *be obliged to be a member of a union and as such am judged on my merit, NOT on seniority.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2010)

bagpipe said:


> I'm in the hi-tech industry (still associated with the former Nort*l). So, unfortunately for me, I've been in the "I am in fear of a layoff or termination" mode for the last 10 years or so. It has become the norm in this industry.


I drove by the Nortel campus this morning. Really weird to see the multiple company sign up on the lawn: Ciena, Ericsonn, etc. Nice that pieces sold, but that campus looks like a giant reminder of terminal mismanagement and fraud now.

Anyhow, I'm good. I'm in semi-conductors and the company I work for is run like a bank. Ultra-conservative. We have weathered the storm well.


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

I can't respond to any of the options on the poll cuz they don't apply to me. I am self-employed as an artist/painter. things have slowed down for me in the past year or more as spending money on things like art is the first thing that people pull back from when economic times are unsure. Still, I am well established nationally and have good galleries working for me so I am in very good shape nonetheless. I know lots in my biz who are not doing so well. 

I have over-booked myself for shows this year thinking things would be slower but now I find myself really working to keep up, I am not complaining of course.

Still, I see this economic storm just getting started and I have gotten rid of all dept in the last two years and am protecting my liquid assets - from exposure to the markets: real estate, stocks... 

As I see it the stimulus $ that governments around the world are printing out of thin air has prolonged an inevitable catastrophe that is only going to be worse because of it. 

As you can tell I am not buying into the whole 'recovery' rhetoric. 

Best of luck to my fellow guitarists!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I work in the financial sector, mainly agricultural and industrial related. Part of my job is collecting fairly big dollar accounts....starting balances everywhere from $5,000 up to several millions. Delinquency is worse this year than last year, and I have already repo'd almost as much equipment as I did all last year. My job is stable, and I like it, but it's tough sledding right now. Fortunately, I (think I am) a low stress guy - mid level with no aspirations for upper management, so I can take a bit of a breather when things get too hairy. Work from home and am largely left alone to do my thing, as long as results are good.....and good is very much taken as relative to my peers, so I'm doing fine. Also, our division of a large financial conglomerate was the shining star last year, that helps keep the pressure down a bit too. Oh, and we were in no way part of any bailout I should add....largely self funded (not 100%, short access to commercial capital has hurt us a bit) and not a traded entity on the Toronto or New York stock markets.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I was off for six months and then rehired on contract which expires in June so .................. I'm currently working .............. and currently looking for a job.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

the unions are currently in contract negotiations. otherwise i would be working right now. as soon as that's all settled, i know there is work out there, and that i'll get a piece.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...drastic pay cut in december, and a significant raise in my rent a couple of days later. slowly sliding into credit card debt.

looking for solutions. my girlfriend and i will probably pool our resources, buy a house and move in together.

-dh


----------



## brimc76 (Feb 14, 2008)

zurn said:


> My job is as stable as ever, I'm lucky enough to work at a telecom with a unionized workforce.


I'm in the same position, currently training new staff and troubleshooting. Next year is an exit year for me so I will probably be looking for something part time down the road.


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

ne1roc said:


> No place for me in the poll since I have my own business, but it is slow as hell. I expected things to get better come end of March, but nothing has happened yet. My sales are on par with 2009 which was a horrible year, but I survived and I'll be ok if 2010 sucks too.


Yeah, there's no room for the self-employed in this survey. I would have answered, "Solid as a rock, until a truck carrying my product has an accident on a highway in Texas, smashes three cars, goes through a house, and kills someone dogs and chickens, and I get sued for the pain and suffering experienced by a witness to the accident." That sounds pretty unlikely, so it doesn't keep me up at night. I've already got plenty of things that do that.

So, "Solid as a rock, until tomorrow." How's that?

--- D


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I have my own business doing web design/graphic design as well as my 'safe' job which is working on a small private golf course. I always keep the second job because you never know what business will be like with the web design. I have had to turn down design work a bunch of times in the last few months though because I am so busy. It seems a lot of smaller businesses are looking for affordable ways to promote/advertise, and that a lot of people are starting new new small businesses as a second income. So ya, I am doing fine at this time. I know a few people who aren't though (mainly in the manufacturing sector).


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

Starbuck said:


> I feel secure in my job, as I'm in the retail transportation business for a large Canadian Company, BUT I think alot of companies, even those doing quite well are using the "economic downturn" as an excuse to hold back wage increases and cut back on benefits. I see it all over the place. Meanwhile they're still making millions. Haven't seen a COLA in a long time, meanwhile it's not getting cheaper to eat is it?


bang on!....watching folks around me get gassed with reorg after reorg....3 major ones this year alone.....and the ones who stay....lots more work to do...at a drastically reduced income.......and - the corporation is doing a little more than quite well......frustrating


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm self employed as well, and I deal with lots of small businesses. If I had to depend on them alone, I would have been sent out to pasture some time ago as the last two years has had them stretching NET30 to the new NET120 .

As for all of you Telephony types thinking things are rock solid, that industry is getting pretty close to falling into the hands of corporate IT departments everywhere. VoIP, ENUM, dirt cheap trunk lines and OpenSource GSM towers for under $1000 are all starting to gain ground by becoming feasable alternatives for alot of companies. The amount of questions I get regarding these sorts of things has been rising steadily in the past 12 months, with quite a few getting ready to put infrastructure in place and ready to go as soon as their current contracts expire. This phenomenon is so previlent that I've been changing my business model to be able to service these requests. WiMAX SIP Phones should be hitting the market hard in the next year or so as well.

Not to get too doom and gloom, but it is interesting how hard times do end up driving things forward and shaking things up.


----------



## brimc76 (Feb 14, 2008)

Hamm Guitars said:


> As for all of you Telephony types thinking things are rock solid, that industry is getting pretty close to falling into the hands of corporate IT departments everywhere. VoIP, ENUM, dirt cheap trunk lines and OpenSource GSM towers for under $1000 are all starting to gain ground by becoming feasable alternatives for alot of companies.
> Not to get too doom and gloom, but it is interesting how hard times do end up driving things forward and shaking things up.


I would certainly worry about becoming a Telco employee at this time but with less than a year to go I'm in a different situation. As far as hard times driving things I know that my company has been downsizing for years and future plans are to become a wholesale distributor and not have a single employee out on the road or dealing with the public. That would become the IT jobs of the future. We are usually 3 - 5 years behind the U.S. model if you want to look to the future.


----------



## Pneumonic (Feb 14, 2008)

I too fall into the self employed category but answered #1. 

My primary business is R&D with an emphasis on new product development. I am very busy at the moment as I just filed a patent spec and am working with potential investors and industrial design companies readying to bring to market an anti counterfeiting product. 

When that aspect isn't so busy, my wife and I operate a couple of successful home based businesses. And yes, I can help those out of work, or in need of added money, earn some $. PM me if interested.


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

Hey All; I said I would never work IT again but I've encountered an opportunity recently.......

A guy I used to work with, he quit and dove into a restaurant franchise, (we worked in Telecom). He called me the other day and asked if I could have a look at his computer network, nobody can get the web printer and switch working. So I had a look, learned how it is and how it's supposed to be and at least got talking to the printer. I just have to config the switch and the printer now, reading, more reading.

I got thinkin', he says the network tech outfits charge $75/hr! and nobody has been able to get as far as I have. He said he would pay me 'under the table' but I approached it as 'helping a friend', he did give me a box with one of the food things they sell in it yesterday, yuuuuuuuum!

He did mention that they were opening 3 more stores in the area soon and more planned for the province, soooo, if I get this one done, I can then work a deal for the rest. Not only that, but most stores & restaurants now have networks and Wi-Fi, etc.

On my own terms, I dictate the hrs, (being retired), I just might have something here, I did firewalls/network admin for 6yr and it was a rathole, swore I would never do it again, but here I am, diggin' the idea. It's amazing how much I've retained. I did have a problem doing this with his laptop and I kept sayin' to myself; "I wish I had my work laptop" which had all kinds of tools.

So last nite, I took my daughter to Staples, (cause she gets a discount), and bought this cute little Acer Aspire 1 netbook for $200! Clearance item, it has XP on it which I like. Now I'm all loaded up with the goodies and ready to tackle the job next week. It's just not as stressful now it seems.

That's what I've been up to


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Well I tell you that if I was still in the work force I would be very worried, I thank goodness that I was able to retire but to be frank I would also go back to work if my wife let me. In this day and age it was once upon a time that a million was a lot, but today means very little. I know when I first purchased life insurance I took out a 200,000.00 policy that pays off one way or another but today that 200 means very little in terms of will it be enough. absolutely not, but at least I have other resources that most folks will never see from making music.
I feel very sad for todays youth, they may never see the possibilities of owning a home or working for thier true value.ship


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

Another self-employed here. It has definitely been slower but I'm getting by.
My husband was laid off last year but found a better job quickly so that ended up being a positive.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm not sure how to respond to the poll. In theory, even though I'm on a contract, I'm rock solid. I'm the senior teacher at the school I work for and the school is expanding, the policy is to always renew contracts for teachers who wish to stay. However, the school is on an Indian Reserve and the band council calls the shots, I could find myself unemployed at somebody's whim.

Since the '90s there really has been no job security for anyone...


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

new job in the last 6-ish months.

I had been a stock analyst for 15 years, and recently joined a new company as VP of Research. Things were going great and then the company went tits-up with about 4 days notice. Of course, by that time, the financial world was in turmoil, so NO ONE was taking on new salaries. The place I had come from had laid off all of their analysts too, so I would have been hooped either way. After about a half year looking around the finance/banking industry, I ended up joining a tech company as VP Corporate Development. It's interesting, but completely different. So I've landed on my feet, but I'm making less than half of what I was before.

On the plus side I work fro home now, so that is a pretty important benefit.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

10 years at Nortel and now Avaya and I'm hanging in there. Being customer- facing and hitting the number 6 years in a row helps but the cuts keep getting closer. 

I've started to dream about a job I could do where people would come to me for some sort of service or specialized product and the end product was finite. No subjectiveness No "I don't like it." Just "job done. Pay the bill and tell your friends"

It would be something where work would pile up so that I'd never have to worry about where the next job is coming from but could still work at my own pace. 

Am I crazy?


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

nice to see you survived the switch to Avaya from nortel......

I'm also in telecom - been here for 20 years.....and good grief.....it's a busy profitable business at a corporate level.....always has been.......but wow - lots and lots of shuffling about.......the foreign ownership rule changes that may come about will seriously shake things up for this industry I think.

I saw a post earlier about cheap gear.....that kind of thing has been floating about this industry since deregulation.....that's not the part that worries me.....Telco's make their cash on services mostly - services like cellphone plans, texting - good lord do Telco's make $$ on texting!...home internet, network backbone, lines & trunks etc etc...selling gear is only a means to get customers to use more of the former mentioned services.............its management decisions in hopes of a few more $$ in earnings per share that worry me.

14 years I have to go before the pension kicks in....more than half way through.....I hope I can last that long.....I also dont' know if I can take another re-org, merger or sale....there's been soooo many along the years.


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

Only been employed again for just over 6 months after eBay left Vancouver entirely and I was out of work for ~2 months, so I voted for the "new job" option. In the 4 years that I worked for eBay, my job was outsourced 3 times so I can't really say I didn't see that one coming.


----------

